# ebay global shipping? how does it work?



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I dont understand this....who pays for it?
I just sold a throw blanket and all the shipping costs is the same as domestic ,so who pays for the overseas shipping?
Does the buyer get charged more on their side that I don't see? 
I figure they must, it cant be the same price.
If that was the case I have family oversees I could send presents to cheaper that way lol


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

The seller pays the shipping to GSP location in Erlanger, KY. The buyer pays the overseas shipping from that point.

IIRC, Pitney Bowes is the contractor for all GSP shipping. They relabel, and repack, in some cases, the item, and ship it overseas.To my understanding, they are marking up the shipping, sometimes substantially. 

I have used GSP without any problems so far. I have has some complaints from potential buyers about the high shipping costs...but we, as sellers, don't set the shipping rates.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank You sorry I just now seen this I did look it up well I googled it and it explained that a little. I usually set it so I would ship it overseas but since it resets every time you list I guess I missed it on this listing and somebody from overseas bought it! 
I don't like that they mark it up even more it's expensive enough to send it overseas.
I would think if they're taking over doing this it would be to the buyers advantage! I also don't like I've noticed now that I can't track it all the way to see if it arrived so yeah I'm going to make sure from now on that I turn that off and do my own shipping for overseas!
thank you very much


----------



## Singleshot357 (Jan 14, 2015)

i used GSP early on a few times and it was weird. I uncheck it now and just ship overseas myself.


----------

